# Not the market place



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

but that crew probably wouldn't know a meat grinder from a kayak if it wouldn't throw 8nbait.. Anybody that's got a used meat grinder for sale, please post it. Brand, type and particulars. Thanks. More interested in a model that has the capacity to grind a deer, hog for sausage, not the homeowners type.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> but that crew probably wouldn't know a meat grinder from a kayak if it wouldn't throw 8nbait.. Anybody that's got a used meat grinder for sale, please post it. Brand, type and particulars. Thanks. More interested in a model that has the capacity to grind a deer, hog for sausage, not the homeowners type.


Don't you think one that would grind a homeowner would be more than capable of taking care of deer and hog?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Probably one or two, maybe more. But, for the use this will get, I'd prefer a heavy duty one. Will also serve as a stuffer. My son, abuddy and myself do a lot of grinding and usually get together when we do it, therefore, it will get used hard. And for that type use, a brandname is the way to go. You dooze has a way wid twisting the meaning.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Wd I have a Warring Pro. It is not a commercial grinder but it does a good job. It has the stuffer attachment. I picked it up for $129. When I grind deer I typically do 2-4. No need to get it dirty unless you are going to do enough to mess with. 

My buddy bought a commercial outfit. I think he paid around $1200 for the motor and a grinder attachment, a mixer attachment, a cuber attachment and it came with a press thing to stuff with. He loves it but he uses it way more than I do so I did not see the need for such an investment.

How much are you going to use this thing??

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not that much by myself, but my son,friend and me put together, around 4 deer and one hog, plus stuffing casings for summer sausage. I'm not saying I need a professional model, just one from a name you can trust. But, not the homeowner, once in a blue moon type either. Lem is a name that comes to mind and they have something to fit for any needs. Therefore, a used unit would probably do fine from a reliable seller.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Don't you think one that would grind a homeowner would be more than capable of taking care of deer and hog?


LMAO i agree


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey wd, I will check around with some folks and see if I can find anything.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks to all responses. Another gadget I might not need, but with food and meat forecast to go thru the roof this spring, probably a very useful one.


----------

